# Celine Dion about how she is not giving up hope for a secound child



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

i really admire her strength and ability to to be able to talk so openly about it i wish her all the luck in the world xx 
caz xx

http://conceiveonline.com/celebrity-news/celine-dion-continues-ttc/


----------

